# First brisket (overnight)



## ohiogrown (May 26, 2017)

I will be firing up smoker around midnight. I want it ready to pull off grill and rest by 3ish pm. It's about 8.5lbs I think. I know it varies greatly but does that sound a good time to put it on smoker around 1230-1am? Figure it needs minimum 1 hour rest but 2-3  is better? Any tips are appreciates. Planning on foil wrap around 160? I really love bark. Any tipson how to keep a good bark? I'm not opposed to no foil even if it takes longer. Does the rest in foil make bark soggy? Thanks. Will be back to update around midnight.


----------



## stickyfingers (May 26, 2017)

You won't be alone. I will be firing the smoker up at 12:00 am also. Going to place 2- 13lb Briskets on for what I hope is a slice at 4:00pm. Plan to rest at 2:00pm. I'm going to wrap in butcher's Paper which should help with the bark. 

As far as your question, foil will make your bark more soggy. you may be abel to unwrap at 190 and smoke it until you reach your IT which would firm the bark back up.

Good smoke!!


----------



## ohiogrown (May 27, 2017)

20170527_010432.jpg



__ ohiogrown
__ May 27, 2017






Getting smoker up to temp now.


----------



## stickyfingers (May 27, 2017)

1/2 hour into it....going to be a long day!


----------



## c45br (May 27, 2017)

Put mine on at 9:00 pm, 160° and wrapped at 6:00 am. It's 189° right now. It's going to a party at 3:00 pm, so the timing is about perfect. BTW, it was 14 pounder that I separated the flat and point into two pieces.


----------



## smoking in ft. collins (May 27, 2017)

Well all of your success stories, here is a failure.  I set the MES at 9:30PM to 220*, put two briskets on at 10PM.  Separated into point and flat. Temp hovered around 215 each time I checked it during the night.  Got up at 5:30AM and the meat was at 210* and two of the pieces were stiff.  Not firm, stiff.  They are sitting in a cooler now and I will evaluate at 10AM but my expectation is that I can get about 30% of the meat.  Going to have to buy cooked brisket from one of the local restaurants to augment for the grad party.  Big bummer.  MES is going to the scrap heap.


----------



## sportgd (May 27, 2017)

ohiogrown said:


> I will be firing up smoker around midnight. I want it ready to pull off grill and rest by 3ish pm. It's about 8.5lbs I think. I know it varies greatly but does that sound a good time to put it on smoker around 1230-1am? Figure it needs minimum 1 hour rest but 2-3 is better? Any tips are appreciates. Planning on foil wrap around 160? I really love bark. Any tipson how to keep a good bark? I'm not opposed to no foil even if it takes longer. Does the rest in foil make bark soggy? Thanks. Will be back to update around midnight.


Good luck... what sticky said!  Unwrap after you push through the stall and that should help the bark.


Smoking in Ft. Collins said:


> Well all of your success stories, here is a failure.  I set the MES at 9:30PM to 220*, put two briskets on at 10PM.  Separated into point and flat. Temp hovered around 215 each time I checked it during the night.  Got up at 5:30AM and the meat was at 210* and two of the pieces were stiff.  Not firm, stiff.  They are sitting in a cooler now and I will evaluate at 10AM but my expectation is that I can get about 30% of the meat.  Going to have to buy cooked brisket from one of the local restaurants to augment for the grad party.  Big bummer.  MES is going to the scrap heap.


Were you checking temp on the smoker or with a probe? My MES therm isn't extremely accurate but when I get it where I want it seems to hold well.  Hope it turns out for you!


----------



## ohiogrown (May 27, 2017)

Fell asleep at 430 when I added coals. Settled around 275. Slept through alarm woke up at 745 and smoker was down to 165. Got it right back up to 300 and let cool to 260 again. Been hovering 225-225 since then. Figure it'll just add time. Haven't checked IT yet. Been about 8 hours. 8.5lb brisket. Since grill got down low I figured I'll check it around noon. That's be 11 hours


----------



## jwhsmoke (May 27, 2017)

God speed, Friend!

My first brisket (less than a month ago) was very nerve-racking, but the payoff was great. Now I'm hooked.


----------



## megabrisket (May 27, 2017)

ohiogrown said:


> Planning on foil wrap around 160? I really love bark. Any tipson how to keep a good bark? I'm not opposed to no foil even if it takes longer. Does the rest in foil make bark soggy?


Since I don't have an actual smoker I smoke my briskets on my gas grill. I can set it up where it works similar to an offset with a smoker box. Since I don't want to waste the gas, once I wrap it around 160-165 in foil, I bring it in and finish it in the oven. I've never had soggy bark. It's certainly less "crusty" if that's the best way to explain it. It's usually moist on the outside as if it's been constantly sprayed but it's still got a nice firmness/bark to it and always tastes great. Since it's your first one you may have to play around with it if it doesn't turn out perfect. It took me quite a few tries to figure out when to do what, it's a labor of love. That being said, I've never had soggy bark when wrapping. 

Also on a side note, If you don't have a probe in it I don't think it will hurt you to check it when you think it's getting close. Temp should just be a guide though as you're going more for feel. I've had some briskets finish around the 195 mark and be tender, while others have needed to go all the way to 205. I even had one I had to take all the way to 210 to get tender. I've read stories of some people even going to 230 lol. That seems pretty high but in the end, you're going for feel not temp. I'm certainly not a pro though, just sharing my experiences. Best of luck, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## ohiogrown (May 27, 2017)

I decided against foil. I'm up to 174 and slowly rising. Probed after 8 hours and was at 157-158 stayed for 45 min there and has been rising since. Guess I made it past stall. No foil but never got above 300 for more than 1 or 2 minutes when adding fuel before a catnap. Hoping it's juicy


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2017)

Sounds like everything is going along just fine!

Al


----------



## ohiogrown (May 27, 2017)

180 in thickest part if brisket. In no rush. Going to toothpick around 195? Or just check closer to 200?


----------



## sportgd (May 27, 2017)

ohiogrown said:


> 180 in thickest part if brisket. In no rush. Going to toothpick around 195? Or just check closer to 200?


I'd start checking around 195 just in case it's tender early!


----------



## ohiogrown (May 27, 2017)

185..... slow but steady climb. Been maintaining 250-270.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 27, 2017)

Sounds like some goodness in the making!


----------



## ohiogrown (May 27, 2017)

Went 180 to 191 that quick. Will a foil dome on a pan wrapped in blanket and cooler make better bark than wrapping fully in foil?


----------



## ohiogrown (May 27, 2017)

Holy smokes no pun it's delicious. Cut up a few strips for burnt ends. Moist and tender. Very happy for first brisket with no crutch. Thanks for hekp. Will send pics when I slice.


----------



## megabrisket (May 27, 2017)

Nice, congrats! You're making me hungry for my favorite bbq!!!


----------



## stickyfingers (May 28, 2017)

Whew...that was a long day! One took about 13hours and one took about about 16hours and delayed dinner by 2 hours, but the family handled it well. Once they started eating it, they were happy they did. Both were spot on! I'm impressed with how the butcher's paper retains the bark!! But it sure did not help with the 3 hour stalls they want through. Both were probe tender at 205 and rested for min 2hours in a warmed cooler and 30min still wrapped on the counter. One family member is a certified KCBS judge so smokes are always a little pressure. Be he was impressed. Sorry never thought about pictures, but being up fro 24 hours who came blame me.


----------



## ohiogrown (May 28, 2017)

20170527_182810.jpg



__ ohiogrown
__ May 28, 2017


----------



## ohiogrown (May 28, 2017)

20170527_182818.jpg



__ ohiogrown
__ May 28, 2017


----------



## ohiogrown (May 28, 2017)

20170527_182807.jpg



__ ohiogrown
__ May 28, 2017


----------



## sportgd (May 28, 2017)

Great job! Nice pics


----------



## jangell2 (May 28, 2017)

I will be doing my first bracket tomorrow, or should I be starting tonight?  It's a half brisket, weighs about 4 lbs and will be smoking on my MES with the amnps.  Can I start the brisket at 8 in the morning and have it ready by 5pm?  What is the internal temperature I want to reach?  I've been cautioned not to put liquid in the water pan, is that ok with a brisket?


----------

